# PS CS2 von Eng zu Deu ?



## Krusty-Ac (12. Juni 2005)

Hallo
Ich habe von einem Freund die Englische Testversuion von CS2 bekommen!
Ich möchte sie aber gerne auf Deutsch haben!
Da ich aber ein sehr kleines Traffic Volumen habe , 
möchte ich mir nicht die Deutsche Try version runterladen!
Kennt einer vielleicht einen Patch, der nicht all zu gross ist , 
der mir das in Deutsch übersetzte ?
Währe super nett!
CYA...

krusty-ac


----------



## Philip Kurz (12. Juni 2005)

Da es so einen Patch nicht mal für die Vollversion gibt, bezweifle ich, dass etwas Ähnliches für die Testversion existiert. Wenn du dich allerdings einigermaßen mit Photoshop auskennst dürfte dir die englische Demo nicht sonderlich große Probleme bereiten.


----------



## Krusty-Ac (12. Juni 2005)

Joa , also es geht! 
Wenn ich dann aber ein paar Tutorials ausprobiere, 
und die auf deutsch sind, hätte ich schon ein Problem!
Das währe aber dann zwar zu lösen aber finde ich hat net so toll!
Wann meinst du denn wann ein Patch rauskommen wird ?!
Oder kann man das noch nicht sagen ?


----------



## zirag (12. Juni 2005)

Es gibt eine deutsche Sprachdatei für CS2. Aber die wird wohl irgendein "Hacker" geschrieben haben,denn nicht alles ist übersetzt. Aber über sowas wollen wir hier gar nicht reden   ... besorg dir lieber das deutsche Tryout von nem Kollegen oder so 


mfg ZiRaG


----------



## Alexander Groß (13. Juni 2005)

Dirk_Nemesis hat gesagt.:
			
		

> oder du machst es dir ganz einfach......
> 
> 
> Zieh dir bei Adobe die deutsche Testverson.... (hab ich auch)
> ...



Was ist denn das für eine Antwort? Selbst der Smilie macht das ganze nicht gerade besser.

Alex

PS: es gibt doch schon die Vorgängerversionen von PS günstig z.B. bei ebay. Nehmt doch für den Anfang die und wenn es euch gefällt könnt ihr ja immer noch beizeiten upgraden.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (13. Juni 2005)

Um es kurz zu machen: Nein, es gibt keine Englisch zu Deutscher Version!

=> closed. Warum und weshalb steht in der Suchfunktion unter dem Suchbegriff
des Threadtitels...


----------

